# welded and seamless pipes / dimension and standard



## رائد حيران (11 فبراير 2011)

من خلال هذا الرابط
http://www.pdf4me.net/pdf-data/welded-and-seamless-pipe.php

يمكنك تحميل العديد من الملفات ( امتداد pdf ) الخاصة بالمواصفات القياسية للأنابيب وابعادها وغيرها من المعلومات
يرجى الرد وإضافة تقييم
ونتمنى لكم الاستفادة من الموضوع

:76:​


----------



## تولين (11 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمجهودك اخي


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك معلومات ممتازة


----------



## ibnziad (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عبد الله بدير (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ياخى


----------



## عين الذيبه (12 سبتمبر 2011)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Pr1am0 (17 فبراير 2015)

thanks very goood........:10:


----------

